# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Knieartrose - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Knieartrose*

Bij artrose wordt het gewrichtskraakbeen geleidelijk aan aangetast. Dit geeft veel pijn en stijfheid. Naarmate je ouder wordt is er meer kans op artrose. Daarbij is de knie het meest kwetsbaar, omdat deze veel belasting draagt. 

*Oorzaak*
In de knie komen twee boteinden bij elkaar. Om deze niet tegen elkaar te laten schuren zit daartussen kraakbeen. Deze kraakbeen wordt gesmeerd door synoviale vocht. Deze vocht bestaat voor een groot deel uit hyaluronzuur. Wanneer het kraakbeen minder gesmeerd en daardoor ook minder gevoed wordt ontstaat er atrose. De botten schuren dan wel tegen elkaar met een ontstekingsreactie als gevolg. 

*Onderzoek*
Wanneer je knieklachten hebt kom je als eerste bij de huisarts. Deze kan je doorverwijzen naar de orthopeed. De orthpeed zal een anamnese (vraaggesprek) afnemen en een lichamelijk onderzoek doen. Om meer duidelijkheid te krijgen kan er een röntgenfoto en een MRI-scan gemaakt worden. Daaruit volgt de defintieve diagnose.

*Risico's*
Atrose veroorzaakt zveel pijn dat het de dagelijkse bezigheden bemoeilijkt. 

*Behandeling*
Om de pijn en ontsteking tegen te gaan wordt er eerst medicatie gegeven, zoals pijnstillers, ontstekingsremmers en corticoïden. Deze medicatie geeft echter veel bijwerkingen.

Er is een behandeling die het hyaluronzuurbalans kan herstellen door infiltratie. De behandeling kan een half jaar tot een jaar effectief zijn en kan herhaald worden. De pijn wordt bestreden met weinig bijwerkingen. Hyaluronzuur kan op twee verschillende manieren verkregen worden, namelijk vanuit hanenkammen en door biotechnologische synthese. 

Wanneer de atrose in een ver stadium is, is er maar 1 oplossing en dat is een knieprothese. Dit wordt ook wel een kunstknie genoemd. Het is de bedoeling dat deze de functie van de knie overneemt. Er zijn verschillende protheses en de orthopeed maakt een keuze welke het beste geschikt is voor jou. Zo is er een totale knieprothese. De versleten gewrichtsvlakken worden er afgezaagd. Het kniegedeelte bij het bovenbeen wordt vervangen door een metalen gedeelte. Het kniegedeelte bij het scheenbeen wordt vervanden door een plastic gedeelte die weer met een metalen steel vast wordt gezet aan het scheenbeen. Er kan ook gekozen worden voor een halve knieprothese. Deze keuze wordt gemaakt wanneer alleen aan de binnenkant of aan de buitenkant slijtage is. Dat gedeelte word dan vervangen door metalen en plastic gedeelten. Na de operatie krijg je antibiotica om infecties tegen te gaan. Ook krijg je antiestollingsgeneesmiddelen om trombose tegen te gaan. De knie kan nog zo'n half jaar warm aanvoelen. Maar de pijn kan verdwenen zijn en je kunt weer vollop de knie strekken en buigen. Echter een prothese wordt bij jonge mensen zo lang mogelijk uitgesteld, omdat het ongeveer 15 jaar meegaat. 

*Links bij dit artikel*
knieoperatie.nl 
orthopedie.nl 
e-gezondheid.be

----------


## Anita71

ik zelf heb ontspoorde knie schijven en ben op zoek naar een goed brace voor ondersteuning.
heb je daar misschien ook tips of info over?

----------


## Anita71

ik heb vanmiddag een brace gekocht.
http://www.lp-support.nl/709%20knies...20baleinen.htm

en het voelt goed.
hopelijk is het een goede ondersteuning en heb ik er veel baat bij.

----------

